# Weather Alerts Folks.........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So winter is here and are we ready?......I always pay attention to the weather and I learn a few things while living in snow country in my younger Army days, is good to be ready folks.

Snow may fall in northeastern US as temperatures plunge up to 50 degrees this weekend
November 17, 2016, 2:30:04 PM EST
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...plunge-up-to-50-degrees-this-weekend/70000024


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

It's about frigging time. Snow should have arrived some 40 days ago but there's been nothing.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

last time paid attention we were supposed to get snow showers over night friday


okay so I checked my area and now they're saying only showers on satuday night but with the real feel temps in the 20's who knows what will happen

we're always ready for weather events


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

No--No-- no white fluffy stuff. Summers forever, says the human reptile.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

tmttactical said:


> No--No-- no white fluffy stuff. Summers forever, says the human reptile.


I'm with you on that!

I'm up here north of the Mason Dixon, temporarily, and we have already had January and February type weather here! Rumor has it there is something called a zero and something gets below that. That means negative, and negative is not positive.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I hope everybody is ok and with plenty of supplies because that`s snow on the ground ,wow.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...-snow-rolls-east/ar-AAkuO8Z?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Glad it's not down here. We could use the moisture, but that's just to darn cold for this Tx girl. I'll take 100+ any day.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

What is "Snow"?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Resto said:


> What is "Snow"?


It is one of the many solid forms of Dihydrogen Monoxide. It can be even deadlier than its relatively common liquid form. Since it occurs at unnaturally low temperatures (for us southern folks anyway) it carries the added threat of death by hyperborean conditions. These atmospheric conditions are also known as "Negative" or "Freezing" and can be visually verified by the lack of color in the scientific instrument called a thermometer. I hear it can be extremely unpleasant while at the same time visually intoxicating. A deadly combination if you ask me. Some of us would prefer to avoid any contact or interaction with such a known deadly substance.

It is not only deadly by itself. Apparently having to deal with it also carries the risk of death or serious injury. It can occur in large amounts and render entire populations incapacitated. It can also be a long lived substance, remaining in its deadly form for months at a time in certain inhospitable areas. All parts of the country have experienced it at one time or another No one is safe.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

OMG! This is the same thing "Chem Trails" are made of. How will you survive?


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i like that accuweather site.in which,it's on my smart phone.i love checking for the temp at times.especilly first thing in the mornig.to checking up on any storms that might be moving in on us,so i can plan ahead for them..on account we lose the electric most times here.it looks like we're in for a server thunderstorm on monday..with a possilibilty of hail,and damaging winds in some areas..


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> No--No-- no white fluffy stuff. Summers forever, says the human reptile.


Ykou human reptiles can keep the warm weather down in the valley. Us mountain people are awaiting our first real snowfall - 2-4 inches forecast tonight! Yippee!!!
:chilly:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Ykou human reptiles can keep the warm weather down in the valley. Us mountain people are awaiting our first real snowfall - 2-4 inches forecast tonight! Yippee!!!
> :chilly:


You mountain people are just "COLD HEARTED" (pun intended). artydance:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have never been able to understand the people that live in normally snowless areas panicking over snow. I have snow every year and have never been worried about it. It happens every winter, sometimes in the fall and spring.

Snow is nothing to be concerned with.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Tweto said:


> I have never been able to understand the people that live in normally snowless areas panicking over snow. I have snow every year and have never been worried about it. It happens every winter, sometimes in the fall and spring.
> 
> Snow is nothing to be concerned with.


In the South, it's not the snow that's the problem....it's what's under the snow. Our cold spells often start with rain, that changes to sleet, that changes to snow, and as the temperatures drop, the wet layer freezes into what's called "black ice." You can step into the snow and end up on your butt. Really, really dangerous stuff to drive through.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Starcreek said:


> In the South, it's not the snow that's the problem....it's what's under the snow. Our cold spells often start with rain, that changes to sleet, that changes to snow, and as the temperatures drop, the wet layer freezes into what's called "black ice." You can step into the snow and end up on your butt. Really, really dangerous stuff to drive through.


ZACTLY!! I hate black ice and all the people that "think" they can drive on it.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Starcreek said:


> In the South, it's not the snow that's the problem....it's what's under the snow. Our cold spells often start with rain, that changes to sleet, that changes to snow, and as the temperatures drop, the wet layer freezes into what's called "black ice." You can step into the snow and end up on your butt. Really, really dangerous stuff to drive through.


The same thing happens here only we get it about a month ahead of southerners.

Most don't know that there are 20 different forms of snow. Yes ice can be clear (Black ice) or ice can happen due to traffic compacting the snow and heating it at the same time and then it refreezes into white ice which is a bigger threat then black ice. Snow below about minus 10 actually gets tacky and loses its slickness. Not to many have ever experienced this.

Here's something interesting, today we have sleet and snow just to the north and then ice pellets just south of that. Where I live it's been raining but just 50 miles to the south they are having tornado warnings.

What makes the difference between a little snow and ice in southern areas and where I live, the drivers. There is a skill to driving in the stuff.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Tweto said:


> I have never been able to understand the people that live in normally snowless areas panicking over snow. I have snow every year and have never been worried about it. It happens every winter, sometimes in the fall and spring.
> 
> Snow is nothing to be concerned with.


When we lived in Fort Worth (TX) it was so funny to see people buying bread and toilet paper when the weather forecast was for snow- even though the snow was measured in fractions of an inch! After living so long in North Carolina, snow has to be several feet deep before I start getting concerned. Here in the AZ mountains, we've had as much as 4 1/2 feet at a time (in the 15 years I've lived here)!

The only time I worry about snow up here is when we lose power. For me, no big deal- I'm ready for cold and no power. But with this area being so far below the poverty level, I worry about the folks without any alternative heat source. We see folks every year during and after big snows in the emergency department with frostbite and hypothermia.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

The issues with snow in the south are:
1.	Not enough equipment to deal with it effectively. There really is no need to invest heavily in plows like in the north, as it does not get used all that much. We had “Brine Trucks” to prepare for freezing rain.
2.	It is not my driving in the snow I worry about, I was a Yankee for a long time. It is the person coming the other way that concerns me.
3.	It occurs at unnaturally low temperatures.
4.	Store shelves are emptied. Yes, all those pictures you Yankees see of panic shoppers and bare shelves are real. Part of my routine before a predicted storm was to stop at a few stores on the way home. Not to buy, just to walk around and see what folks were loading up on. And the bare shelves too.
5.	It is usually not snow, it is ice.
6.	Predicting frozen precipitation was difficult, at least where I was. A slight change of breeze made a world of difference. Thirty minutes away they could have a half inch of ice and we got rain. Or, we got that half inch also. You really never knew until it was over.
7.	EVERYTHING shuts down when it snows, even an inch.
8.	The puppy gets very wet and wants to be in and out constantly. It turns out snow is pretty fun, if you are a black dog. And the mysterious question without an answer. Why can you never find a snowball to bring back after you catch them? Tennis balls never just disappear.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i have no problems with snow.grew up seeing it every winter.i simply dont get along with cold,or the people who dunno how to stay home.or how to drive on it.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

well,it's official.we've moved into thunderstorm/tornado season..we have a very serious thunderstorm moving through..in which it can produce damaging hail,to tornadoes..i hope that everyone within this storm,remains safe.and is prepared for it.in every way possible..


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Weather...*



jimLE said:


> well,it's official.we've moved into thunderstorm/tornado season..we have a very serious thunderstorm moving through..in which it can produce damaging hail,to tornadoes..i hope that everyone within this storm,remains safe.and is prepared for it.in every way possible..


This is shaping up to be a VERY bad year, particularly for the midwest and Mississippi Valley. Already been MANY damaging tornadoes, and it's only the first week in April....doesn't look good for the summer! Everyone needs to keep an eye on the weather....these things are coming in waves, one after the other.

I don't even want to think about hurricane season....I'm 13' above sea level....not good. They say the season shouldn't be a "bad one," due to el nino, but it only takes ONE to create real problems!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Our spring so far has been very cold and wet and no sun for at least 3 weeks. Every time I have a spring like this it leads to a lot of severe weather later in the spring and summer.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

The first year of my first marriage we had a tornado in April...took down a barn across from my Mom's house and we 3 girl sisters were all there..
Next year in April, one went through the county again. I was home, but missed the action.
The third year in April, I was at work at a dress shop, one with the window extending across the entire front of the building and it didn't come through town.
The fourth year, all were on edge..ya think??


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We bought the same tornado shelter as Phideaux, although he's spent substantially more time in his shelter than we have... until today. When the weather alert radio went off with a couple of tornado warnings for our area, we went into the tornado shelter without any discussion. 

I tell you folks, having an above ground shelter is a whole lot easier to get into than an in-ground one - we have both. I can roll my little red wagon, that's loaded down with all kinds of things, right into the shelter. It rolled in this morning and came out a little while ago when the storms passed over to Louisiana. Louisiana got hammered with the storms.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey CL, 
It sure feels good to be secure and comfortable in there , huh?

We are forced into ours more often than I like.

But thankful for it.

Them Tornados are nasty things.



Jim


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Tornado warning*



Country Living said:


> We bought the same tornado shelter as Phideaux, although he's spent substantially more time in his shelter than we have... until today. When the weather alert radio went off with a couple of tornado warnings for our area, we went into the tornado shelter without any discussion.
> 
> I tell you folks, having an above ground shelter is a whole lot easier to get into than an in-ground one - we have both. I can roll my little red wagon, that's loaded down with all kinds of things, right into the shelter. It rolled in this morning and came out a little while ago when the storms passed over to Louisiana. Louisiana got hammered with the storms.


Anyone that DOESN'T head for shelter when a local WARNING pops up, ,and the sirens start blaring, is a complete IDIOT. OK, so a lot of them have bypassed YOUR property....uh, geee, folks, it only takes ONE, and you're TOAST!!! Be smart, do like "Country Living," and get to that shelter NOW! I live in a mobile home, with a 25x20 underground shelter between the front (mine) and back (bounty hunter) trailers, and it's a toss up who gets there FIRST when the sirens go off!!! We don't play, we GET SOMEWHERE....you only live once, why cut it short? :ranton:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

OK folks....Central & North Alabama, Tenessee, Kentucky, get ready, here it comes...

https://radar.weather.gov/Conus/southmissvly_loop.php


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*NEW...Weather Alert Folks*

News now predicts bad weather for the Gulf Coast States into the Carolinas and Ohio valley, so folks be ready.
http://www.spc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

And here we go again, complete with high wind warnings, flash flood watches, tornado watches(no warnings here yet)....

https://radar.weather.gov/Conus/southmissvly_loop.php

Y'all take car......


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

we're in a serious need of a shelter ourselves..i already knew what a tornado can do..then one touched down not to far from us,a couple of summers ago.that was a definite large reminder of how things can go wrong.and real quiek..


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Being in WEST KY, about 50 miles from MO border, 
Looks like we may dodge the bullet on this one.

jimLE , I can vouch for the Safe Shed tornado shelter,

As I'm sure Country Living will also.

Built right .

For info only:
http://www.safesheds.com/

Jim


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*SafeShed*



phideaux said:


> Being in WEST KY, about 50 miles from MO border,
> Looks like we may dodge the bullet on this one.
> 
> jimLE , I can vouch for the Safe Shed tornado shelter,
> ...


The only thing I don't like about SafeShed is they are "above ground." It DOES look like they hold up well, and, obviously it would be better than "nothing," I'm just very leery of "above ground" shelters. Putting in an "underground" shelter isn't all that expensive...even including back hoe rental, my 25x20 concrete/rebar construction underground shelter ran only about $8,000. Well, not including "labor," 'cause we did it ourselves...I suppose if you include labor, probably be around $10-11,000.

I, personally, would NOT trust my life with an above-ground shelter even if the damn thing was a converted bank vault! But, that's just "me," and I have to admit SafeShed has a good track record.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

On the other hand, come hurricane season, the only option is to LEAVE THE AREA if it comes my way!! Being 13' above sea level doesn't get it......Katrina put the whole area 20' under water and it looked like WWIII when I came back. Both trailers were "intact," more or less, but both were pretty much completely turned into submarines for a while....water level was within a foot of the ceiling. Had to replace both, not much you can do with a waterlogged mobile home!! And I'm a good 85-90 miles East of where Katrina came onshore. Hell, over in Mobile, ALL the businesses on the Causeway were wiped out and that's over 110 miles East of where Katrina came onshore. Nope, I don't want to see another one like THAT! Tornado, no problem, I can hit the shelter.......Hurricane, I'm OUTTA HERE!!!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Gulf Coast*



readytogo said:


> News now predicts bad weather for the Gulf Coast States into the Carolinas and Ohio valley, so folks be ready.
> http://www.spc.noaa.gov/


Yeah, we just got nailed with about two hours of solid, by the bucket rain, lightning....no tornadic activity, though, at least not locally. Supposed to be more on the way around Wednesday. Hey, it's that time of year, whadda ya gonna do?

Not a bad idea, though, having a "dedicated weather update thread."


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I can see you haven't done the research on the SafeShed.

Been gov test and Texas A&M tested and certified.

The only structures standing after a f4.,



Bonus of no moisture and humidity of underground.

Jim


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Yeah, we just got nailed with about two hours of solid, by the bucket rain, lightning....no tornadic activity, though, at least not locally. Supposed to be more on the way around Wednesday. Hey, it's that time of year, whadda ya gonna do?
> 
> Not a bad idea, though, having a "dedicated weather update thread."


We've had a few. This is the second started by RTG. We also had some that were month and year specific.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Grimm said:


> We've had a few. This is the second started by RTG. We also had some that were month and year specific.


 To help eliminate confusion....I added the "NEW" to the second one.

Jim


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Pessimistic2 said:


> The only thing I don't like about SafeShed is they are "above ground." It DOES look like they hold up well, and, obviously it would be better than "nothing," I'm just very leery of "above ground" shelters. Putting in an "underground" shelter isn't all that expensive...even including back hoe rental, my 25x20 concrete/rebar construction underground shelter ran only about $8,000. Well, not including "labor," 'cause we did it ourselves...I suppose if you include labor, probably be around $10-11,000.
> 
> I, personally, would NOT trust my life with an above-ground shelter even if the damn thing was a converted bank vault! But, that's just "me," and I have to admit SafeShed has a good track record.


Our SafeShed has 4' anchors cemented (with TWO bags of sakrete at each anchor) at all four corners. It weighs 2 tons and the anchors are to keep it from twisting if there's a hit. There's a picture of a tornado shelter that went through an F4 tornado and a full-size pickup slammed into it on the SafeShed website. The pickup was "v" shaped after the hit; the shelter had a bit of superficial damage.

I feel absolutely safe and comfortable in our above ground shelter. The website has videos of how the shelters are made. I'm not trying to make a sale here, although I am a satisfied customer; I just think everyone needs to be informed on all the shelter alternatives so they an make an informed decision.

A shelter is not any good if you can't get in it. The huge drawback on the in-ground shelters is if you have any kind of physical challenge with stairs (age, arthritis, broken leg/ankle - anything that keeps you from easily navigating steep steps) then it's just too hard to get in it quickly and safely.

Having any type of tornado shelter is a whole lot better than hunkering down in the bathtub and praying you don't get killed.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*SafeShed*



phideaux said:


> I can see you haven't done the research on the SafeShed.
> 
> Been gov test and Texas A&M tested and certified.
> 
> ...


I visited the site.....I agree they pass the tests, and are likely very good. I just don't want to be "above ground" if I'm in the path!! Psychological, I guess, but for me "above ground" is not good!!!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Why not delete the double posting, I totally overlook it but thanks for adding New to it ,I just hope everybody is well prepared and ready because looking at the news it look bad.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

readytogo said:


> Why not delete the double posting, I totally overlook it but thanks for adding New to it ,I just hope everybody is well prepared and ready because looking at the news it look bad.


Why double post?

Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Never thought I'd be thankful for sand storms. Ya'll can keep the tornados. We did have one here a few years ago that hit out of town and no one in the area even knew until the paper informed us.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> The only thing I don't like about SafeShed is they are "above ground." It DOES look like they hold up well, and, obviously it would be better than "nothing," I'm just very leery of "above ground" shelters. Putting in an "underground" shelter isn't all that expensive...even including back hoe rental, my 25x20 concrete/rebar construction underground shelter ran only about $8,000. Well, not including "labor," 'cause we did it ourselves...I suppose if you include labor, probably be around $10-11,000.
> 
> I, personally, would NOT trust my life with an above-ground shelter even if the damn thing was a converted bank vault! But, that's just "me," and I have to admit SafeShed has a good track record.


i dont like the idea of anything above ground my self,when it comes to safety sheds.and other means of safety from tornadoes.but yet,i've heard that some are well worth the cost of buying it.to having it installed.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

*I have an underground bunker also*, 
Always wet with condensation and humidity, 
Hard to get in and out of.
.
We parked it , haven't used it since we got the Safe Shed.

Just as safe, and oh so much more comfortable.
and has 2 exits if needed. Our military also likes them, they buy them by the hundreds.

I wont go back to UG.

Jim


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Condensation/humidity in UG shelter...*



phideaux said:


> *I have an underground bunker also*,
> Always wet with condensation and humidity,
> Hard to get in and out of.
> We parked it , haven't used it since we got the Safe Shed.
> ...


Sounds like it's not sealed/weatherproofed. Mine doesn't have that problem, but then again mine is sealed/weatherproofed probably 5 times as much as it needs to be. (I'm a great believer in overkill!) I'll grant that the Safe Sheds are "safe," I'm just old-school and stuck on underground. Vented, weatherized generator, refrigerator/freezer, weatherized ventilation system, plenty of cabinet space, flat screen smart TV, ancient HP Pavilion, hell, I could rent the damn thing out as an apartment.....but it ain't worth 2 cents if a hurricane comes along....gotta "get outta Dodge," then!! Mine is modeled after the "Atlas Shelter," but we did it DIY, with some modifications, like making it larger...20'X 25". I don't post photos of anything I consider to be a potential security issue (shelter, my mountain Retreat, neighborhood I currently live in, etc., Yeah, I'm a PARANOID old SOB, too!!), but the Atlas pics will give you some idea of what it is like...we just modified the Atlas plans to suit ourselves. Like I've said before, I'm not into "primitive," I'm a lazy old SOB and I wanna be comfortable, which is why I go "high-tech," even though it costs me a bundle. :beercheer:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Meanwhile, back to the weather...*

New round of rain, snow, flooding, etc., for the West Coast, and more bad news for the Mississippi Valley, and points East....

https://weather.com/storms/winter/video/next-storm-heading-for-west-coast

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/outlook/day2otlk.html

Promises to be a bad year for severe thunderstorms/tornado activity, but the hurricane center says likely no major hurricanes, due to el nino.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...t-ohio-valley-southeast-on-wednesday/70001302

Round 3 on the way....


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Sounds like it's not sealed/weatherproofed. Mine doesn't have that problem, but then again mine is sealed/weatherproofed probably 5 times as much as it needs to be. (I'm a great believer in overkill!) I'll grant that the Safe Sheds are "safe," I'm just old-school and stuck on underground. Vented, weatherized generator, refrigerator/freezer, weatherized ventilation system, plenty of cabinet space, flat screen smart TV, ancient HP Pavilion, hell, I could rent the damn thing out as an apartment.....but it ain't worth 2 cents if a hurricane comes along....gotta "get outta Dodge," then!! Mine is modeled after the "Atlas Shelter," but we did it DIY, with some modifications, like making it larger...20'X 25". I don't post photos of anything I consider to be a potential security issue (shelter, my mountain Retreat, neighborhood I currently live in, etc., Yeah, I'm a PARANOID old SOB, too!!), but the Atlas pics will give you some idea of what it is like...we just modified the Atlas plans to suit ourselves. Like I've said before, I'm not into "primitive," I'm a lazy old SOB and I wanna be comfortable, which is why I go "high-tech," even though it costs me a bundle. :beercheer:


Now that's a nice setup.

My only problem with that one....is that part you mentioned about "bundle" ...Yeah.....I don't have a bundle, 

Jim


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Bundle....*



phideaux said:


> Now that's a nice setup. My only problem with that one....is that part you mentioned about "bundle" ...Yeah.....I don't have a bundle, Jim


Yeah, that can put a damper on things. Low(er) budget stuff is possible, but it involves a LOT of DIY construction. Concrete/rebar are fairly inexpensive, and you can look for "used" equipment (Generator, refridge/freezer, TV/Computer, microwave/Electric stovetop, etc.), and IF you can swing the "labor" to knock that off the cost, it can actually be done fairly "cheap." If I had to have "labor" included, my cost would likely have doubled.

Same goes for flying stuff in to my "Retreat," hell, if my brother didn't own a cargo service, and can write most of it off, the "cost" would have been GINORMOUS....damn helo runs $1800-2000 an hour, and I'm WAAAAAY the hell "out there." Nearest airport is over 50 miles away, and even when you're using an old surplus, upgraded, Chinook it ain't "cheap!"


----------

